
20 Technology Trends That Will Change the Future of Healthcare - aminekh
http://www.gyrcon.com/blog/20-technology-trends-change-future-healthcare/
======
Namrog84
I was expecting a more click bait post based upon title. But the 20 were
actually decent and quite reasonable. I do hope many of them take better root
in near future.

